# Timothy Hay Pellets



## Dizisdalife (May 18, 2012)

Does anyone feed timothy hay pellets to their sulcata? I was given some by a friend that raises horses. He soaks the pellets in water and they expand like Mazuri or Zoomed. My juvenile sulcata doesn't really eat hay yet, but I have been adding some Bermuda hay to his Mazuri to get him accustom to eating hay. I am impressed by how well these timothy pellets rehydrate. The manufactures website list Timothy Grass hay as the only ingredient, so it should be safe, right?

http://www.standleehay.com/ViewProduct.aspx?type=of&id=cotgp


----------



## ascott (May 19, 2012)

Yes....


----------



## Katherine (May 19, 2012)

I would not hesitate to feed those to my tortoises. Looks good to me!


----------



## jaizei (May 19, 2012)

I use something similar, made for rabbits and small animals. I think it complements Mazuri well, adds fiber.


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2012)

Another nice thing about those is the hay and stems are all chopped up and maserated which makes it much easier for a smaller tortoise to eat it once it's rehydrated.


----------



## Jacob (May 19, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## vanillapooh1979 (May 19, 2012)

Yes I feed them mashed up timothy pellets. They love it.


----------



## Paradon (May 21, 2012)

My Russians love them...


----------



## nanistarr (Jun 22, 2012)

i am also want to try my star eating timothy pellets, i'm thinking to give oxbow essentials for adult rabbit. it's made with timothy hay, so can i give this to my tortoise?

Premium Ingredients

* Timothy Hay = Essential Fiber
* Soy Products = Fiber, Balanced Protein, Healthy Fat
* Wheat = Ideal Carbohydrate and Energy Source


Ingredients

Timothy Grass Meal, Soybean Hulls, Wheat Middlings, Soybean Meal, Cane Molasses, Sodium Bentonite, Soybean Oil, Salt, Lignin Sulfonate, Limestone, Yeast Culture (dehydrated), Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Copper Sulfate, Selenium Yeast, Vitamin A Supplement, Folic Acid, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Proteinate, Riboflavin Supplement, Manganese Proteinate, Biotin, Manganous Oxide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Magnesium Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Carbonate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Calcium Iodate
Guaranteed Analysis

* Crude Protein min 14.00%
* Crude Fat min 2.00%
* Crude Fiber min 25.00%
* Crude Fiber max 29.00%
* Moisture max 10.00%
* Calcium min 0.35%
* Calcium max 0.85%
* Phosphorus min 0.25%
* Salt min 0.50%
* Salt max 1.00%
* Copper (min) 30 ppm
* Vitamin A (min) 19,000 IU/kg
* Vitamin D (min) 900 IU/kg
* Vitamin E (min) 190 IU/kg


----------

